# Villagers now request flowers -_-



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2018)

I was going to post this last night but I couldn't really get on here. That being said, does anyone else not like the fact that villagers ask for flowers? I don't have time to constantly grow the common flowers since I'm trying to get all of the hybrid furniture and whatnot so there's no way I'm going to be able to complete all of the requests though.

Besides that though, the new update is pretty great! I love dressing up my villagers and the slot machine is pretty awesome and far easier than I expected it to be.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, now, growing flowers will finally have a use now, for me that is.

They request pollinated flowers too right?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, now, growing flowers will finally have a use now, for me that is.
> 
> They request pollinated flowers too right?



From what I've seen so far, they only request the ones you can buy


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a feeling this is the Valentines event and itll turn off in a few days.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> From what I've seen so far, they only request the ones you can buy


Good, let’s hope it stays to where you can only buy.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

Ugh.. this is so annoying like bruh you wanna waste my flower food and time on that dumb villagers. Sure I can grow, but like always for them request that as a 3rd thing. .nooo


----------



## Chicha (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not crazy about giving flowers to villagers when they take three hours to grow if you don't have the flower on hand. I'm still trying to get hybrids and this is definitely limiting spots. Don't get me wrong, I love the animation when you give them flowers and the idea of it is adorable but I think it'd be better if regular flowers grew in 30 min rather than 3 hours. The developers kinda messed up on that aspect.

Other than that, I'm content with the update.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 14, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> I have a feeling this is the Valentines event and itll turn off in a few days.



Yeah, I think so too, especially since there's a special animation every single time you give a flower. That would get real old real fast! And since we now have garden safari events, I don't think they'd be so cruel as to make us have to grow regular flowers for villagers AND try to get all the event rewards. Just my guess though.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> I have a feeling this is the Valentines event and itll turn off in a few days.



I really really hope that’s the case lol


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 14, 2018)

My villagers seem to have stopped requesting flowers. I am also wondering if it is temporary. I suppose it does make sense as a Valentine's Day mini event.


----------



## Charmed (Feb 14, 2018)

They will even ask you to look for lost items as well. Merengue asked me to find a lost bottle for her on the beach. I found it by fishing, looking for the smallest shadow.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 14, 2018)

I saw that you can skip a task now on one of the loading screens... haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I saw that you can skip a task now on one of the loading screens... haven't tried it yet.



Wait, you can?! Oh man I didn’t know that lol. I guess the flowers won’t be too bad after all, I’ll just skip all of hem


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2018)

It's really bugging me because I'm trying to grow a TON of the orange pansies to get the furniture set... and it's making it harder now that I have to save a few at all times for villagers =[


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmm. I guess it isn't just a Valentine's thing. The reward is pretty good but I hope they make the perfume/bouquet scenes appear randomly instead of every single time. At least there's no inventory maximum for flowers so I'm just going to keep growing the four that are requested until I have a ton of them. (It'll take a while since I'm leaving up all my rare flowers for people to cross-pollinate.)


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I've only had one flower request since V-day. Is everyone else still getting them regularly?


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 17, 2018)

Not as regularly as on Valentine's but yeah, at least a couple per day.


----------

